# Maggie isn't feeling well....



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

We're heading to the vet for an 11:30 appt.

She hasn't been eating well for the last few days...she's interested, but just licking up juice and a little food. Last night I finally resorted to baby food and got 3-4 oz into her between last night and this morning. No vomiting or diarrhea. But she appears to be in pain...hanging out by herself upstairs, hunched over and sometimes laying on the heat vent. 

Over the last few weeks I've noticed her drinking more...in the past I'd see her drink about once a month, lately it might be 2-3 times one day but not again until a few days later. She's definitely not emptying the bowls and flooding the litter box. And she doesn't appear to be dehydrated. But at her age (16) I suppose her kidneys could be starting to be a problem.

Anyway...wish us luck. I'm hoping for a tooth problem...


----------



## 3gatos (Nov 28, 2012)

Good luck Maggie!


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Best wishes, Miss Maggie.


----------



## soccergrl76 (Dec 1, 2010)

Good luck Maggie! Keep us updated.


----------



## Luvmyfurbabies (Jun 25, 2012)

Wishing you luck. I went through these kind of symptoms with my Bocelli but after many visits it turned out to be a stomach issue solved by changing his diet. So don't think the worst and pray for the best. I'll be looking for your update.


----------



## anie (Dec 4, 2012)

good luck and let us know! fingers crossed for good news!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

oh, poor Maggie. I hope all goes well and she feels better soon!


----------



## mumof7kitties (Jan 27, 2013)

Good luck, Maggie! Keep us posted!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Keeping Maggie in my thoughts.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Good luck...I hope it's something minor.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Thanks for all the good wishes. Unfortunately there's something serious going on. She has fluid in her chest cavity...at her age that likely means heart issues or cancer. They need to get a sample analyzed to determine which it is. They tried to do it in the office, but couldn't get it....which means that there's not that much fluid because it's moving around. So that means she needs to have an ultrasound to guide the needle to the fluid. It's not something that can be done at my vet's office so I'm waiting for them to schedule me an appointment somewhere else.

In the meantime she gave her an appetite stimulant and some pain meds. Maggie did eat some more baby food when we got back...so now she's eaten almost 5 oz since last night...I'm happy with that. 

Well she just came down and is yapping at me...I hope that means she's hungry again. Off to go take care of her. Will post updates when I have them.


----------



## Jodalina (Nov 4, 2012)

Sending you lots of good thoughts for your Maggie!! atback


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

I'm so sorry! Hugs to you and sweet Maggie.


----------



## CalyxTheCat (Feb 6, 2013)

oh geez, I'm really sorry to hear about this turn of events. you & your kitty are in my thoughts.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh no. I hope you're able to get an appointment and have the ultrasound done soon. And I hope Maggie isn't too uncomfortable.


----------



## mumof7kitties (Jan 27, 2013)

Awww poor Maggie. I hope it's something that isn't life threatening and that can be taken care of. I'm glad to hear she's eating! That's always a good thing. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Maggie's ultrasound is scheduled for Friday. Of course we have a snow storm coming in for tomorrow into Friday and the place is an hour drive away. I have 4 wheel drive so I'm not too fussed about it...just another thing to make this even more difficult than it already is.


----------



## pkbshrew (Feb 13, 2013)

Oh, I hope she's going to be ok. Give her and extra big cuddle from us. ..:heart


----------



## CalyxTheCat (Feb 6, 2013)

an hour away- wow. Does Maggie like car rides or is she going to have some tasty tranquilizer? In any case, drive safely!


----------



## artiesmom (Jul 4, 2012)

Careful driving!!! and (((HUGS)))..
been through the same thing....(((hugs)))..
and ARtie sends meow hugs to Maggie.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Wow...what a long day. We were supposed to be there by 11 and there was about 8 inches of snow and still coming down hard. I called to make sure it was still on and they said delay coming in till 12:30, so I hung around here waiting to leave. Nasty drive took over an hour and a half. Dropped her off and spent the rest of the day in a mall...wandering around and then found some cushy chairs and settled in to read till I picked her up at 6pm and then had another hour drive home.

Anyway...her heart appears to be fine. They found some thickened tissue in her chest cavity and took samples of it. Also drained out over 3 oz. of fluid. Sending the tissue and fluid samples out for analysis and don't expect results before Tues or Wed. But being a realist...this doesn't look good, it's a very high probability that it's cancer. But please send good thoughts Maggie's way that it's just some sort of stupid unexplained inflammation.


----------



## Luvmyfurbabies (Jun 25, 2012)

Poor baby! I'll be thinking good thoughts only.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Sending many positive thoughts to you and Maggie!


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Oh no... hopefully there's other possibilities out there. I'm definitely sending positive thoughts.


----------



## sunset97 (May 24, 2011)

Good thoughts for Maggie and you.


----------



## Savannah (Mar 6, 2013)

Prayers and best of wishes to you and Maggie.
Hugs ~


----------



## artiesmom (Jul 4, 2012)

maggie, (((hugs)) 
I went through this same issue with my last kittie, Pumpkin.....I know how you feel...
wishing you the best...


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Sending up prayers for you and Maggie


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

Thinking of you and all your kitties.... ((( hugs )))

Fran


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Thanks again for the good wishes. 

Gave her an appetite enhancer this morning and she's eaten 2 jars of baby food today. Not quite enough calories, but not too far off. Tomorrow I will work on getting more into her and something better than baby food. I also need to go find some Nutrical. She did come downstairs on her own at dinner time and again for late night snack a few minutes ago. She also realized that I was eating ice cream and sat right in front of me waiting to lick the bowl (this has always been one of our rituals) and she did lick it clean.


----------



## Savannah (Mar 6, 2013)

Good to hear she is coming around and feeling up to eating, esp. her ice cream treat. Bet she enjoyed that a lot. All the best.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I can't believe I missed this thread! I'm so sorry Doodlebug, tons of crossed paws, hopes, and prayers here that everything comes out ok.

I will admit to buying the hamburger AND ice cream, just to try and get MowMow interested in sharing  We do the same thing, he gets to lick the bowl (and occasional licks off my spoon).


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Got the results back on the chest fluid and tissue and don't really know much more than we started with. The tissue was just inflamed. The fluid had a few suspicious cells in it, but not enough characteristics to conclusively be called cancer. All 3 vets and the pathologist still believe it's likely to be cancer. I won't put her through any sort of major chemo scenario, so I'm not going to pursue additional tests to nail down exactly what is going on (they suggested a CAT Scan to locate the tumor(s) and then biopsies) . The only purpose in that would be to identify the specific type of cancer so they know what chemo drugs to use. She's being put on prednisone, which will help relieve inflammation and pain. It may buy her a few weeks or a few months. 

In the meantime, after a fairly good weekend, she's had two very rough days yesterday and today. She wouldn't eat yesterday morning, when I came home I couldn't find her but came out after I called her a few times. Still wouldn't eat dinner. She wasn't due for her appetite stimulator until this morning, but I gave it to her last night. Still no go. I smushed some baby food into her mouth, but not much. Moving very slow, hunched in pain. Wouldn't eat again this morning and I figure I would have to syringe feed her tonight. When I went to work today I confined her to my bedroom where there are very few hiding places. 

She's going to the vet tomorrow morning for a prednisone injection, which should last about a month. In the meantime I asked the vet if I could give her a dose of Kobi's pred tonight. She said yes, so I gave it to Maggie as soon as I got home. That girl still has some major fight in her! She was majorly pissed...and I mean that literally...all over my bed. Fortunately the mattress pad did it's job and it didn't get on the mattress. The good news is that about 45 minutes later I went in to check on her and she actually got up and came to the edge of the bed to greet me. I figured I'd wait a bit longer and a little while ago I took a piece of freeze dried chicken to her and she ate it. Figured I'd let that settle a bit and will try to get some real food into her before bed. 

So that's where we stand. I appreciate all the good thoughts and wishes. The road ahead isn't going to be easy..but hopefully she'll respond to the pred well. 

I'm still shocked that we're even in this situation. Less than two weeks ago Holly was blocking Maggie's way to her food dish and Maggie jumped right over her and landed on the little strip of kitchen counter in front of the sink...what? maybe 2-3 inches wide. So many times when a pet gets sick, you look back and realize that there were little signs that you missed. But as I look back on this, there was absolutely nothing to indicate this was brewing until the beginning of last week when she started to reject her food. At first I thought it was because she got a couple meals of refrigerated food, even though I heated it up to room temp. So the next couple days I gave her fresh from the can and she ate fine and then went off it again. It all happens so fast....


----------



## soccergrl76 (Dec 1, 2010)

I am really sorry about Maggie. I know what you mean about not noticing the little things and then reflecting back on them realizing that something is wrong.

I hope that the prednisone works for her. You are a great Mom for taking care of her.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

oh...I missed this thread too. Ya, you've been a great mom. I guess when there are elderly around, whether its human or pets, there are always lots of stress and running around, its not easy and especially when I what I've read, cats do hide their sickness very well.


----------



## mumof7kitties (Jan 27, 2013)

You're both in my thoughts. I'm so sorry that you are going through this. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I've been in denial with this thread, mostly because it started out with Cinderella's symptoms and the chest fluid issue. I tense up every time I read an update, hoping there's no new bad news and everything will turn out okay. SUCKS that you're both going through this.


----------



## RockyandLily (Aug 2, 2012)

Thinking of your Maggie, it is crazy how cats can hide things for so long, that is what happened with our Barnaby


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Last night after getting the liquid pred in her, she perked up and I managed to get almost an entire jar baby food into her. Unfortunately this morning she was back to being lethargic and wouldn't eat. We went for her pred shot at 10:15 and no real change since then. I've gotten a little food into her, but not much, maybe half a jar of baby food (jar is 2.5 oz). Just gave her some stinky tuna and salmon Fussy Cat...no interest. She still wants to fight me, she "buries" the food she doesn't want and she's grooming so I haven't given up hope yet. 

Anyone have any idea how long it takes for a pred shot to kick in? I guess after she perked up so quickly after the liquid I was expecting it to be rather quickly. Maybe that was just a coincidence. I've googled and can only find human response times...most say 48 hours to feel better, so maybe my expectations are just too high...


----------



## Savannah (Mar 6, 2013)

Poor Maggie...She is so beautiful, I hate it that you and her and going through this.
Praying for a kitty miracle.


----------



## Julie Carvill (Jun 30, 2010)

I am just seeing this. *hugs* Prayers and good thoughts going out to you and Maggie.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

We have a little better report this morning...

As soon as I got up I could see that she's feeling better. She was out of bed and moving around with a lot more ease and with a little energy. I brought her two choices for breakfast..baby food and some tuna/salmon Fussy Cat. She went right to the cat food and ate it all, drank some water and tried to bury the baby food. It was only about an ounce of food, but it's the first food she's eaten on her own since Sunday. I'll offer her more in a couple hours.

I'm feeling some hope that I'll get a little more time with her. Tomorrow is the anniversary of Onyx's death (my first cat) and Maggie is the cat I got after losing Onyx. I've been really apprehensive that I would have to make a decision for Maggie by tomorrow as I couldn't let her continue through the weekend the way she's been for the last couple days. It would really suck to lose both of them on the same date. With her perking up a bit, hopefully I won't have to go down that road....


----------



## anie (Dec 4, 2012)

doodlebug, I am so sorry 
I keep my thumbs up for Maggie.
When my cat got a shot of steroids (it was depo-medrol) it kicked in in then next 24-48 hours (I could see he got extra appetite and thirst). It lasted for about a week, then started wearing off.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

I hear you about things happening fast. We've seen so many stories about illnesses happening alarmingly quickly, and it's not that people were missing things. 

Thinking about you and Maggie and hoping for the best.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Well this is the update I didn't want to make...

Maggie crossed to the Rainbow Bridge today. By yesterday afternoon she was back to being lethargic and not wanting to eat. I emailed the vet last night and she said to give her another dose of liquid prednisone, but if that didn't work then she just wasn't going to respond to it. Her breathing was heavy, she wouldn't eat and she just looked miserable...I had to end her suffering.

I went to work for a little bit this morning and came home around 2. None of the cats came to greet me, I went upstairs and found Kobi & Holly hanging on the bed with her, I think they knew. I brought her downstairs because the sun was shining brightly and she spent over an hour laying in the window hammock in the sunbeams...one of her favorite spots. Then she wanted to go up on her soft green throw blanket on the back of the couch...another favorite spot. So her last couple hours were spent in her favorite places...I was glad to be able to give her that. 

Rest in Peace my sweet Maggie.


----------



## lovetimesfour (Dec 1, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss of your beloved precious Maggie. It's most loving gift of all that we give them, that release from suffering. It sounds like she had a lovely last day at home, now she can rest and watch over you.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I am so very sorry. 

You gave her the most wonderful life she could have ever hoped for. 

{{{{{hug}}}}}}}}


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear this sad news. 

(( Hugs to you, and to Kobi and Holly. ))

Fran


----------



## anie (Dec 4, 2012)

I am so so sorry to hear the news. hugs to you and Holly and Kobi. RIP Maggie.


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

That is so touching that the other two stayed with her until you got home. 
I'm very sorry for your loss. RIP Maggie.


----------



## Savannah (Mar 6, 2013)

Oh, I am so sorry to hear this. My heart breaks for you. 
So sad, but so touching the other cats gave her comfort.
Hugs to you and RIP Maggie dear.


----------



## coyt (Jul 15, 2012)

I'm so sorry to read this thread and for everything you and Maggie went through. At least she got to spend her last hours with you and the other cats, and you gave her such a wonderful life.


----------



## mumof7kitties (Jan 27, 2013)

I'm so sorry. Maggie knew she was loved so much and you gave her a beautiful send off on her way across the rainbow bridge. Bless her...and bless you for loving her as much as you did. RIP Maggie.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

So unexpected after yesterday's update. I'm so sorry.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm so sorry doodlebug.  It came so quickly at the end that you must be in shock. At least she didn't suffer needlessly. Wishing you lots of strength in the days ahead.


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

I'm so sorry.
She was very well cared for, right up until the end. 
*hugs*


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

How sudden. That's such a shock, I'm really sorry.


----------



## artiesmom (Jul 4, 2012)

I am soo sorry...((hugs))


----------



## hunterseat (Feb 23, 2013)

I'm new here and just read through this whole thread, which proves what a great community there is here. It breaks my heart to say goodbye to an animal. I'm so sorry for your loss.
It's too late to speculate and if this sounds callous, I'm so sorry, that's not how I mean it. I'm used to a horse community where any knowledge might help someone else later down the road. When you noticed her thirst and then found out there was fluid building up in her chest area, did the vet consider a perforation in her upper digestive tract? (totally unscientific term) I really thought that's the direction this would go. Maggie was a senior kitty I'm guessing. If that was it I can't imagine what could have been done. The second worst part of all this is not knowing what was wrong. Very frustrating for you, too, I imagine. Hugs to your kitties for their loss.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Thank you everyone...Maggie was a great little kitty, she made me laugh and smile every day. There is definitely an emptiness in the house last night and this morning. 

Hunterseat...no sort of perforation was mentioned. There was no reason to suspect anything like that, she was an indoor kitty and didn't take any falls or have any sort of accident. The only thing I can think of along those lines is that my first cat had a tumor on her large intestine that had broken through and was allowing fluid to leak into her abdomen. So...right back to cancer as a diagnosis. Her thirst was likely due to her kidney's starting to fail, her numbers were slightly elevated...the vet thought that was due to whatever other processes were going on because her kidney numbers last summer were phenomenally good for her age and hadn't changed in 3 years.


----------



## cinderflower (Apr 22, 2012)

that's so horrible. i'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## hunterseat (Feb 23, 2013)

RIP good Maggie-kitty.


----------



## CalyxTheCat (Feb 6, 2013)

doodlebug, I'm so sorry. It's wonderful that her final memories were in your arms, in her favorite places. I wish you peace as you recover from this loss.


----------



## Blakeney Green (Jan 15, 2013)

I'm sorry for your loss. 

Maggie had a great life with you, and I know she will be missed.

*hugs*


----------



## Zilla (Oct 29, 2012)

So sorry for your loss. That happened so sudden  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

I'm so sorry... Our thoughts, and purrs, will be with you the next little while.


----------



## Julie Carvill (Jun 30, 2010)

I am so sorry Doodlebug.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

School has been keeping me busy, so I hadn't been keeping up with this thread. I come back today to catch up and I see such sad news. I am so sorry, Lisa. I know Maggie was in excellent hands and that she loved you as much as you loved her. Headbutts and purrs to Holly and Kobi, too. I'm sure they're grieving just as much as you. ((((hugs))))


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Sorry.


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

CalyxTheCat said:


> doodlebug, I'm so sorry. It's wonderful that her final memories were in your arms, in her favorite places. I wish you peace as you recover from this loss.


It sure is wonderful that she was in your arms and in her favourite places. You were there for her in her last moments, nothingelse she will ask for. RIP Maggie.


----------



## Doodler (Feb 27, 2013)

I'm so sorry. It sounds as if she couldn't have asked for a more beautiful last day.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Such sad, sad news. I'm really sorry.....and I'm happy for Maggie that she had such a good, long life with you.


----------



## CatMonkeys (Sep 27, 2012)

I'm so sorry about Maggie. Best wishes for you and your other fur babies to get through this together.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

I cry for your loss and Maggie is at peace. She certainly was lucky to have you as her friend and caretaker.


----------

